# Ratten



## blümchen (30. Nov. 2007)

Hallo , ich brauch dringend Rat . Unser Teich liegt an einer Böschung die natürlich auch reichlich mit __ Bodendecker bepflanzt ist . Nun habe ich kürzlich mehrere große Löcher entdeckt und ich glaube daß es sich um Rattenlöcher handelt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wie werde ich die nur los ?


----------



## Alex45525 (30. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*

Hallo,

alles was Du brauchst, findest Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7219

Zusätzlich findest Du noch weiteres über die Suchfunktion.


----------



## blümchen (30. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*

Hallo Alex ,
danke für die Hinweise . 

Viele Grüße 
blümchen


----------



## Inken (30. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*

Hallo Blümchen!

Rattennester mitten im Garten? Schon ungewöhnlich, sind eigentliche sehr scheue Tiere. Deshalb sieht man sie auch so wenig, obwohl sie überall unter uns sind. 
Unsere Katze schleppt auch immer wieder eine an, wahrscheinlich nisten sie im Feuerholz.
Ich würde tatsächlich mal eine Falle aufstellen um zu sehen, um was es sich überhaupt handelt. 
Was werft ihr denn so auf den Komposthaufen?
Das beste und natürlichste Mittel gegen unerwünschte Nager und deren Überbevölkerung ist in meinen Augen immer noch eine Katze!2  
Es ist nicht zu glauben, was sie an Ratten und Mäusen mitbringt. 
Nur leider zu wenig Maulwürfe...:? 
Bitte überlegt euch gut, ob ihr Rattengift verwenden wollt, denn das wird nicht nur von Ratten gefressen .
Gib doch mal Bescheid, wenn du weißt, um was für Getier es sich handelt!


----------



## Alex45525 (30. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*

Ach so, sorry, ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass Du Wühlmäuse hast. Diese Tierchen sind so groß wie Ratten, werden auch als Schermäuse bezeichnet und sind vielen Menschen auch als Wasserratten bekannt. Deshalb vielleicht auch die Nähe zu Eurem Teich...

Für Informationen zur Identifikation Deiner "Gegner" ist Wikip*dia sehr hilfreich, da gut bebildert. Für alle Abwehrmaßnahmen schau Dir meine Beiträge in oben genannten Thread an. Aber Vorsicht mit dem Giftgas am Wasser! Dann wohl eher ein paar Fallen...

'Ran an den Feind!:evil 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## blümchen (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> alles was Du brauchst, findest Du hier:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7219
> ...


Hallo Alex , kann sein dass es doch Wühlmäuse sind . Unser Kater hat eine echt große Maus angeschleppt .  

Wünsch Dir einen schönen ersten Advent , Blümchen


----------



## blümchen (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ratten*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blümchen!
> 
> Rattennester mitten im Garten? Schon ungewöhnlich, sind eigentliche sehr scheue Tiere. Deshalb sieht man sie auch so wenig, obwohl sie überall unter uns sind.
> Unsere Katze schleppt auch immer wieder eine an, wahrscheinlich nisten sie im Feuerholz.
> ...


Hallo Pima ! Zuerst die Gute Nachricht : Es sind " nur Wühlmäuse " ! Unser Kater hat heute Morgen fette Beute gemacht und anhand der Überreste  war das keine Ratte .Auf unseren Komposthaufen kommen nur Gartenabfälle , das andere landet in der Biotonne . Schöne Grüße (auch vom Kater ) Blümchen


----------

